# Squirrels are chewing on my porch columns. Help!!!



## AprilSun (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a picket fence with columns on my front porch. I had it repaired and painted about 2 years ago. Then, I didn't know what was causing this problem but just a few months ago, I saw squirrels running around on my porch. Because of this, I'm guessing they are causing my problem. I read online that they will chew wood. I have tried putting Habenero pepper sauce but it didn't stop them. Someone had told me to try this and it was the hottest sauce I could buy. Is there a sauce hotter than this? Does anyone have an idea how to stop this before they ruin my porch? I'm about ready to start target practicing and normally, that is not me because I hate to see an animal killed. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2015)

April.....Squirrels will chew on almost anything. I have found that this works quite well. Try it and see.


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2015)

The only thing I've found that worked with driving squirrels away was moth balls.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> The only thing I've found that worked with driving squirrels away was moth balls.



Pity the moths that sacrificed balls for this!


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help! I will certainly give them a try.


----------

